# Suggest some liquids i might like..



## Heckers (14/5/15)

Hey everyone.
I have a couple of liquids that i really like...the problem is that they are expensive.
If i really have to, I will cough up for these liquids but im wondering if there is anything cheaper out that can more or less compare.
I would really like to try all the local flavours but that that would cost a fortune and I will probably end up with a drawer full of half used liquids, so maybe you guys can advise what i might like based on these favourites :

Rocket Sheep Booster
Nicoticket Virus
NicoTicket Wakonda

I guess they are kind of desert type flavours, but not too sweet.


----------



## Andre (14/5/15)

Ah, welcome. Have not seen you for some time.

Difficult one, I quite like both The Virus and Wakonda, but have not come accross anyting comparable, not even speaking about less expensive. Those are quite unique jooses. Compared to the prices of other imported jooses, they are priced very reasonable via JuicyJoes.

Have not tried Rocket Sheep Booster yet.


----------



## Heckers (14/5/15)

Yeah i fell of the bus a bit 
The Nicoticket price is quite reasonable compared to other imported liquids and i will probably keep buying those, but its nice to also keep mixing it up.
Booster is amazeballs but its R300 a pop!
Booster leaves me with this expression

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (14/5/15)

Heckers said:


> Hey everyone.
> I have a couple of liquids that i really like...the problem is that they are expensive.
> If i really have to, I will cough up for these liquids but im wondering if there is anything cheaper out that can more or less compare.
> I would really like to try all the local flavours but that that would cost a fortune and I will probably end up with a drawer full of half used liquids, so maybe you guys can advise what i might like based on these favourites :
> ...



Hi @Heckers 
Booster and Wakonda have coffee in them I think 
Perhaps you could try a local coffee blend that probably wont be the same but may satisfy you

Try VapeKing Coffee mixed with a bit of VapourMountain Coffee The VK coffee juice is light and creamy while the VM Coffee juice is dark and roasted. So adding the two makes for a nice mix. You can alter the ratio to your taste.

Another long-time favourite of mine but more on the Choc Mint side is to use VM's Choc Mint with a few added drops of their coffee concentrate. I find this makes for a lovely vape and my taste buds have been quite happy with it for many months


----------



## Heckers (14/5/15)

Thanks for the suggestions @Silver , i have tried Choc Mint but didnt like it that much.
The VK coffee sounds interesting...
Its strange that i like coffee flavours, I dont even drink coffee haha. 
I would almost describe the Wakonda as Cinnamon Cookies and Cream.


----------



## moonunit (14/5/15)

Booster is my absolute favorite, actually just finished another bottle. Been trying find a suitable replacement but no joy. Try Vapour Mountain Dean and Monroe. They must steep, fresh out the bottle I did not like them. The Dean tasted like artificial chocolate, but now is like deep rich coffee.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Heckers (14/5/15)

Thanks @moonunit will give those 2 a try some time.


----------



## rogue zombie (14/5/15)

Heckers said:


> Thanks for the suggestions @Silver , i have tried Choc Mint but didnt like it that much.
> The VK coffee sounds interesting...
> Its strange that i like coffee flavours, I dont even drink coffee haha.
> I would almost describe the Wakonda as Cinnamon Cookies and Cream.



I'm the other way around, I love coffee to drink, but not so much to vape. I sort of liked Wakonda, but won't buy it again.

As for your question, those three are very unique, as Andre says.

I can't think of anything even close.


----------



## devdev (14/5/15)

Heckers said:


> Yeah i fell of the bus a bit
> The Nicoticket price is quite reasonable compared to other imported liquids and i will probably keep buying those, but its nice to also keep mixing it up.
> Booster is amazeballs but its R300 a pop!



Unfortunately nicoticket is no longer going to be supplied by @ShaneW at Juicy Joes 

In terms of local flavours I think you are going to have to mix n match some of the locally available products, and even then it will be hit and miss. I have tried both of those nicoticket liquids and I can't think of any single juice that is similar in anyway.

You may want to consider blending PG&VG with the premium liquids.

I know the purists will say otherwise, but I find a 30-50% dilution and a week or so of resteeping gives an end result that is largely identical to the original, Like with Boba's Bounty, I mix it at half and half, with my 'dischem blend' (50% VG + 40% PG + 10% distilled H20). It seems during the week long steeping the newly added PG starts to carry the flavour of the original juice.

Of course YMMV, but this approach can make one bottle of juice go a whole lot further

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (14/5/15)

devdev said:


> Unfortunately nicoticket is no longer going to be supplied by @ShaneW at Juicy Joes
> 
> In terms of local flavours I think you are going to have to mix n match some of the locally available products, and even then it will be hit and miss. I have tried both of those nicoticket liquids and I can't think of any single juice that is similar in anyway.
> 
> ...


No, I think they will still be stocking Nicoticket. It is HHV (Heather's Heavenly Vapes) they will no longer stock. Or did I miss something?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/5/15)

Andre said:


> No, I think they will still be stocking Nicoticket. It is HHV (Heather's Heavenly Vapes) they will no longer stock. Or did I miss something?


I also saw something about heathers not being stocked anymore. Would be a sad day if I had to import nicoticket myself again. That wait kills me.


----------



## johan (14/5/15)

devdev said:


> Unfortunately nicoticket is no longer going to be supplied by @ShaneW at Juicy Joes
> 
> In terms of local flavours I think you are going to have to mix n match some of the locally available products, and even then it will be hit and miss. I have tried both of those nicoticket liquids and I can't think of any single juice that is similar in anyway.
> 
> ...



I agree on the diluting with VG & PG, never used distilled water though, but distilled spirits yes.


----------



## ShaneW (14/5/15)

devdev said:


> Unfortunately nicoticket is no longer going to be supplied by @ShaneW at Juicy Joes
> 
> In terms of local flavours I think you are going to have to mix n match some of the locally available products, and even then it will be hit and miss. I have tried both of those nicoticket liquids and I can't think of any single juice that is similar in anyway.
> 
> ...



What you smoking bru  

We still stocking Nicoticket and will be for a while. It's HHV I'm dropping.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee (14/5/15)

Great to see you here again @Heckers 

Ok, I've tried the Booster, it's nice but not something I'd buy again. Been a while since I've vaped some but I think I might be able to suggest something in the same ballpark as the flavours you're after.

VM Coffee
VM Cappuccino 
VM 4

If you can pick up some of these juices from Vapour Mountain and mix a few of them together I think you'll get pretty close to what you're after. Maybe grab their Cinnamon Concentrate while you're there and add a few drops to this "punch" to get the effect you're getting from the Wakonda. You should be able to get pretty close to something epic by mixing these up in small batches of varying ratios. This way you can taylor it to your personal taste without having to go full out DIY.

I think mixing the VM Coffee with VM 4 will make something pretty awesome. The VM Cappuccino with a dash of cinnamon should be pretty good too


----------



## Heckers (15/5/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Great to see you here again @Heckers
> 
> Ok, I've tried the Booster, it's nice but not something I'd buy again. Been a while since I've vaped some but I think I might be able to suggest something in the same ballpark as the flavours you're after.
> 
> ...



Hmmm, maybe i should try the VM Cappuccino, i have tried the coffee and VM4 but they didnt really do it for me.
Perhaps it is time to look into DIY 
I am currently vaping some Rocket Sheep Enterprise and it is growing on me slowly. Also have some Blackbird but I am not too impressed by it yet, maybe in time it will also grow on me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (15/5/15)

My sincerest apologies to @ShaneW and Juicy Joes!

I got confused between Nicoticket and HHV. Thanks for correcting me @Gazzacpt and @Andre 
Really happy to hear you *will still be bringing in Nicoticket!*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (17/5/15)

Heckers said:


> Hmmm, maybe i should try the VM Cappuccino, i have tried the coffee and VM4 but they didnt really do it for me.
> Perhaps it is time to look into DIY
> I am currently vaping some Rocket Sheep Enterprise and it is growing on me slowly. Also have some Blackbird but I am not too impressed by it yet, maybe in time it will also grow on me.



@Heckers , whats your setup for Blackbird?
What device, power, wicking material are you using?
Maybe I can help you to get more out of this amazing juice


----------



## Heckers (20/5/15)

Silver said:


> @Heckers , whats your setup for Blackbird?
> What device, power, wicking material are you using?
> Maybe I can help you to get more out of this amazing juice



Im using it on my Reo with a Reomizer, single coil at 1ohm. Currently using Koh Gen Doh for wick.
Dont get me wrong, its not bad...but I dont think its amazing either


----------



## Silver (20/5/15)

Heckers said:


> Im using it on my Reo with a Reomizer, single coil at 1ohm. Currently using Koh Gen Doh for wick.
> Dont get me wrong, its not bad...but I dont think its amazing either



Ah ok - then you are vaping it on a flavour master of note
Not much I am afraid I can suggest for a significantly enhanced experience.

Maybe you could try a bit lower resistance (ie more power) - around the 0.6 or 0.7 level - but the flavour won't change too dramatically.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Heckers (20/5/15)

Yeah i guess its just personal taste, i much prefer Nicoticket and Rocket Sheep flavours.


----------

